
Ask HN: Less-saturated platforms for premium plugin development? - borplk
What kind of less-known platforms do you know of for developing interesting little paid plugins?<p>I&#x27;m thinking of things like Wix apps (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.wix.com&#x2F;app-market&#x2F;main) or Slack bots maybe a plugin for another existing SaaS and things of that sort.<p>I&#x27;m interested in making a tiny useful plugin or something and maybe earning the cost of my internet and coffee per month.<p>The bar is too high for things like Wordpress&#x2F;Android&#x2F;iOS and so on and the market is saturated. So I was hoping to find a little under-served niche&#x2F;slice of the market where the bar is lower.
======
borplk
Also meant to mention Shopify
([https://apps.shopify.com/](https://apps.shopify.com/)). Not sure how good
the marketplace is.

